# Protection Plan review



## n3vino (Oct 2, 2011)

This is what the protection plan covers for $6.00 a month.

PROTECTION PLAN coverage includes:

1. 24-hour technical support, 7 days a week 
Need assistance? Call 1-800-531-5000

2.On-site repairs and the cost associated with replacing defective equipment

3. Protection for every DIRECTV® Receiver, remote, connection/switch, satellite antenna, wiring and dish antenna realignment.

Number two is somewhat unclear or misleading. Does on site repairs cover a tech replacing a defective receiver, or does the cost associated with replacing a defective receiver mean just shipping costs? The way it can be interpreted is that a tech would bring a replacement unit and get it working.

Number three assumes that a tech would have to come in and inspect and correct any problems which also includes receivers.

Here's what I found from a link someone provide in another thread. This addresses the receiver replacement.

_Equipment Replacement and Repair: At our option, we may repair or replace a remote control or receiver by utilizing shipping and delivery services at our expense. If we determine a replacement receiver is required, we will ship a new or refurbished unit with comparable features to the location where you receive DIRECTV programming. We will also provide for return shipping of the defective unit. Should you fail to return the defective unit, charges for the unreturned unit will apply. _


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

I have the Protection Plan. Last year when my HR22-100's issues could not be corrected they rolled out a truck. Service tech replaced the HR22-100 with a HR24-500, ran a system check and replaced the LNB on the dish.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

My review...

The biggest waste of $6/month that anyone can spend. 

The end.


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> I have the Protection Plan. Last year when my HR22-100's issues could not be corrected they rolled out a truck. Service tech replaced the HR22-100 with a HR24-500, ran a system check and replaced the LNB on the dish.


Does anyone know how much this would have cost without the Protection Plan?

Is there any difference in the level of service? For example, service is faster or a different skill level tech with the Protection Plan.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

DodgerKing said:


> My review...
> 
> The biggest waste of $6/month that anyone can spend.
> 
> The end.


When one can well afford the $6.00/month it's worth the convenience the plan affords.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

DodgerKing said:


> My review...
> 
> The biggest waste of $6/month that anyone can spend.
> 
> The end.


Let's not turn this into a thread of whether or not the PP is a good value or not. Some people like it, some people don't. Some people think it is, some people don't.

- Merg


----------



## tworivers1 (Aug 28, 2008)

Just this year changed swm and LMB. no charge. its handy when you need it, if you cant afford the 6 don't get it.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

The Merg said:


> Let's not turn this into a thread of whether or not the PP is a good value or not. Some people like it, some people don't. Some people think it is, some people don't.
> 
> - Merg


+1


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

n3vino said:


> This is what the protection plan covers for $6.00 a month.
> 
> PROTECTION PLAN coverage includes:
> 
> ...


For a defective receiver, it really depends on the CSR that you talk to whether or not a tech will come out. In some cases, they want to make sure that nothing else is causing the problem, so they will send out a tech to check the receiver and determine if there is another cause.

If they can definitely determine that the issue is just the receiver itself, 99% of the time they will just ship out a new receiver to you.

- Merg


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

MysteryMan said:


> When one can well afford the $6.00/month it's worth the convenience the plan affords.


I can afford it...Like most protection plans or extended warranties, it is not worth paying for it.

I've been with DirecTV for 10 years. If I paid for PP during that whole time I would have spent between $600-$700 (remember it used to less than $6). There is nothing that I have with DirecTV that is worth that much money. The most expensive things are the DVRs and they are replaced for free anyway if the die. The only thing the PP does is pay for the shipping.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

unixguru said:


> Does anyone know how much this would have cost without the Protection Plan?
> 
> Is there any difference in the level of service? For example, service is faster or a different skill level tech with the Protection Plan.


From my experience whenever I call DirecTV and ask to speak with a rep I'm connected with a Protection Plan CSR. Their skill level is above the average CSRs.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

The Merg said:


> Let's not turn this into a thread of whether or not the PP is a good value or not. Some people like it, some people don't. Some people think it is, some people don't.
> 
> - Merg


OK. So only one view is accepted? I get it.

I am just posting why I think it is a waste of money. If others don't, that is their perspective. Showing all sides gives others a better understanding. I will post my take regardless of what you think.

Receiver/DVR replacement is free without PP. You only pay for shipping
When a tech comes out he usually checks all equipment and lines anyway and replaces things that are bad. The couple of times I had one come out he did just that and did not charge me at all. I was only charged for the alignment (I now do the alignment on my own).
Remotes: I have 5 sitting in my closet that haven't even been taken out of the packaging. 
Dishes: I have 1 HD dish and 2 SD dishes sitting in my garage. Whenever a neighbor moves I ask them for their dish and they give them too me.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

DodgerKing said:


> I can afford it...Like most protection plans or extended warranties, it is not worth paying for it.
> 
> I've been with DirecTV for 10 years. If I paid for PP during that whole time I would have spent between $600-$700 (remember it used to less than $6). There is nothing that I have with DirecTV that is worth that much money. The most expensive things are the DVRs and they are replaced for free anyway if the die. The only thing the PP does is pay for the shipping.


With my income the $600-$700 over the ten years is pocket change. So again, it's worth the convenience.


----------



## n3vino (Oct 2, 2011)

MysteryMan said:


> I have the Protection Plan. Last year when my HR22-100's issues could not be corrected they rolled out a truck. Service tech replaced the HR22-100 with a HR24-500, ran a system check and replaced the LNB on the dish.


 Good to know. My main reason for going with the PP is that I believed that they would send a tech to replace a receiver which would result in a much better chance of getting same model replacement. But that does not appear to be the case.

I hadn't considered that there could be a problem with the dish or LNB. But wouldn't that also be on D* to get any problem that interferes with receiving their programing corrected? Or would there be a charge for the tech and/or LNB?

I know that TW and AT&T Uverse (I only have internet) do not charge for tech's coming out to correct problems. They look at everything outside of the home, replace connectors in and out of the home as well as receivers and run diagonostics. The exception are the wires and/or cables inside the home which there is a charge for. Not sure about my U-Verse router.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

DodgerKing said:


> OK. So only one view is accepted? I get it.
> 
> I am just posting why I think it is a waste of money. If others don't, that is their perspective. Showing all sides gives others a better understanding. I will post my take regardless of what you think.


That wasn't my point. The OP posted a specific question about the PP. The question had nothing to do about whether the PP was a good value or not. There've been enough threads here debating that. I just figured we didn't need another one.

- Merg


----------



## n3vino (Oct 2, 2011)

The Merg said:


> For a defective receiver, it really depends on the CSR that you talk to whether or not a tech will come out. In some cases, they want to make sure that nothing else is causing the problem, so they will send out a tech to check the receiver and determine if there is another cause.
> 
> If they can definitely determine that the issue is just the receiver itself, 99% of the time they will just ship out a new receiver to you.
> 
> - Merg


 Good info. Thanks.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

MysteryMan said:


> With my income the $600-$700 over the ten years is pocket change. So again, it's worth the convenience.


It is not about being able to afford it; it is about the value of what you are paying. Is what you pay enough to offset the typical out of pocket expenses you may accumulate without the PP? IMO, no. Most people will never come close to having to spend $600 out of their own pocket to replace equipment.

My point is if people decide to purchase the PP they have to ask themselves, is it worth spending extra money even if it is not all that much?

And, how often will I need it, or how often do most people use it? If it is not very often, then is it still cost effective?

If it is to you, fine, pay for it. If it is not, then don't.

During the 10 years I had a tech come twice. One for an alignment and one for a free equipment replacement upgrade. The only charge too me was the alignment. Both times the tech checked everything and made sure all was good. Even left a couple of remotes. When I think about how much I spent out of my own pocket and how much I would have spent with the PP, it is not worth it.

Everyone I know with DirecTV has a similar experience with mine. It is just not needed enough to spend the money for it.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

The Merg said:


> That wasn't my point. The OP posted a specific question about the PP. The question had nothing to do about whether the PP was a good value or not. There've been enough threads here debating that. I just figured we didn't need another one.
> 
> - Merg


I understand. I'm done.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

n3vino said:


> Good to know. My main reason for going with the PP is that I believed that they would send a tech to replace a receiver which would result in a much better chance of getting same model replacement. But that does not appear to be the case.
> 
> I hadn't considered that there could be a problem with the dish or LNB. But wouldn't that also be on D* to get any problem that interferes with receiving their programing corrected? Or would there be a charge for the tech and/or LNB?
> 
> I know that TW and AT&T Uverse (I only have internet) do not charge for tech's coming out to correct problems. They look at everything outside of the home, replace connectors in and out of the home as well as receivers and run diagonostics. The exception are the wires and/or cables inside the home which there is a charge for. Not sure about my U-Verse router.


Unfortunately there's no predicting what model number receivers the tech will have on his truck. The only sure way of getting a specific model receiver is by purchasing one from a site like SolidSignal. In my case I lucked out by getting a HR24-500. As I stated before whenever I call DirecTV and ask to speak with a rep I'm connected with a Protection Plan CSR and from my experience with them they are more skilled and knoweledgeable than a standard CSR. For me that's worth paying for the convenience I mentioned.


----------



## n3vino (Oct 2, 2011)

The Merg said:


> That wasn't my point. The OP posted a specific question about the PP. The question had nothing to do about whether the PP was a good value or not. There've been enough threads here debating that. I just figured we didn't need another one.
> 
> - Merg


 I didn't mean to start any arguments. It's hard to know what I was thinking by the way I posted it. I really wanted to know how it works, what experienced others have had with PP, and then determine if it's a good value for me or not. That should settle that.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

DodgerKing said:


> It is not about being able to afford it; it is about the value of what you are paying. Is what you pay enough to offset the typical out of pocket expenses you may accumulate without the PP? IMO, no. Most people will never come close to having to spend $600 out of their own pocket to replace equipment.
> 
> My point is if people decide to purchase the PP they have to ask themselves, is it worth spending extra money even if it is not all that much?
> 
> ...


Look at it like this. One man's candy can be another man's poison.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

I been with directv for 16 years I only just added pp this February. I guess I'm ahead of the game


----------



## PK6301 (May 16, 2012)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> I been with directv for 16 years I only just added pp this February. I guess I'm ahead of the game


I look at it this way..This is a very expensive piece of electronic equipment that is very vulnerable.. It cannot be replaced at just about every store such as Cell phones, and IPads. It provides you countless hours of enjoyment.

So the PP is money well spent in my opinion. When I had a land line I thought telephone line maintenance was unnecessary until my line in the house went out one day and it cost me $$$ to fix the wiring.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I have the PP and when one of my DVRs died, they sent a tech and ended up replacing two of the receivers AND the dish. Replacements were new HR24s.

When my next old DVR bit the dust, the fault code indicated a bad hard drive. That time, they shipped it. That one was a refurb HR21.

Remember, all of this cost me nothing extra and did not put me back under contract.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

DodgerKing said:


> My review...
> 
> The biggest waste of $6/month that anyone can spend.
> 
> The end.


Thank you for your opinion.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

PK6301 said:


> I look at it this way..This is a very expensive piece of electronic equipment that is very vulnerable.. It cannot be replaced at just about every store such as Cell phones, and IPads. It provides you countless hours of enjoyment.
> 
> So the PP is money well spent in my opinion. When I had a land line I thought telephone line maintenance was unnecessary until my line in the house went out one day and it cost me $$$ to fix the wiring.


Just to clarify for others reading this, the equipment will be replaced with no equipment cost to the sub even without the protection plan. The protection plan pays for shipping; no protection plan you have to pay for the shipping.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Jon J said:


> Thank you for your opinion.


You are quite welcome. Glad to offer any assistance I can whenever I can.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

"paulman182" said:


> I have the PP and when one of my DVRs died, they sent a tech and ended up replacing two of the receivers AND the dish. Replacements were new HR24s.
> 
> When my next old DVR bit the dust, the fault code indicated a bad hard drive. That time, they shipped it. That one was a refurb HR21.
> 
> Remember, all of this cost me nothing extra and did not put me back under contract.


Your contract will not get extended regardless of whether you have the PP or not. If two receivers were replaced with HR24s, that is an upgrade and you should have been placed back under contract.


----------



## n3vino (Oct 2, 2011)

PK6301 said:


> So the PP is money well spent in my opinion. When I had a land line I thought telephone line maintenance was unnecessary until my line in the house went out one day and it cost me $$$ to fix the wiring.


 I had that happen when I went from DSL to UVerse internet. They would have charged me $150.00 to install the modem and make sure all the wiring, including in the house, were good.

I installed it myself since it didn't appear to be a big deal. But from the beginning, I was getting internet errors. I called it in, and they send a tech to check things out. Everything was good outside, but the problem turned out to be the wiring inside. When I wanted a 2nd phone line into my computer room, the electrician spliced it up in the attic and ran it to the computer room. It was O.K. forvdial up and DSL, but not for Uverse. That cost me $75.00, but it was still less then the original fee. The errors stopped.

Then another time, after a rainstorm, I started having problems again. This time it was at the their box on the side of the house. That didn't cost me anything.

So you just never know where problems will arise.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

n3vino said:


> This is what the protection plan covers for $6.00 a month.
> 
> PROTECTION PLAN coverage includes:
> 
> ...


My advice on the PP decision:

1. 24-hour technical support, 7 days a week 
Need assistance? Call 1-800-531-5000 
_* - Exact same level of support, personel, etc. are available without the plan, free of additional charge.*_

2.On-site repairs and the cost associated with replacing defective equipment
* - This is the only item of consideration. The same services are available on a pay-as-you-go basis. Total investment in covered items vs. cost/likelyhood of replacement is what your PP decision should be based on.*

3. Protection for every DIRECTV® Receiver, remote, connection/switch, satellite antenna, wiring and dish antenna realignment. 
* - As mentioned elsewhere and often, receivers are covered under the lease agreement. They should not be factored into the PP decision.*


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

DodgerKing said:


> OK. So only one view is accepted? I get it.
> 
> I am just posting why I think it is a waste of money. If others don't, that is their perspective. Showing all sides gives others a better understanding. I will post my take regardless of what you think.
> 
> ...


Obviously, you don't own any receivers. For people who do the PP is essential. I own six of my twelve and have had my complete system redone by the PP. I've saved a lot of money over the years and I've been treated very well by the much more knowledgeable CSRs.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

The Merg said:


> That wasn't my point. The OP posted a specific question about the PP. The question had nothing to do about whether the PP was a good value or not. There've been enough threads here debating that. I just figured we didn't need another one.
> 
> - Merg


And you stated your opinion very well. If he had read your post with an open mind...

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

n3vino said:


> I didn't mean to start any arguments. It's hard to know what I was thinking by the way I posted it. I really wanted to know how it works, what experienced others have had with PP, and then determine if it's a good value for me or not. That should settle that.


It's worth the money. Can't say it any simpler than that.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

raott said:


> Your contract will not get extended regardless of whether you have the PP or not. If two receivers were replaced with HR24s, that is an upgrade and you should have been placed back under contract.


How can a 24 be an upgrade if it replaces a failed HR? After all, they're "functionally equivalent" to all the other HRs except the 34s. "Functionally equivalent"---always cracks me up......:lol:

Rich


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

"Rich" said:


> How can a 24 be an upgrade if it replaces a failed HR? After all, they're "functionally equivalent" to all the other HRs except the 34s. "Functionally equivalent"---always cracks me up......:lol:
> 
> Rich


I assumed he was speaking about receivers rather than a DVR, but re-reading his OP it is unclear and he may have been speaking of DVRs. Your point is correct if they were indeed HRs.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

n3vino said:


> I didn't mean to start any arguments. It's hard to know what I was thinking by the way I posted it. I really wanted to know how it works, what experienced others have had with PP, and then determine if it's a good value for me or not. That should settle that.


My take on the Protection plan. It is a must have. The Dish is on the roof. I am afraid of heights so anything that needs doing with it or the wiring would cost me out of pocket. It is peace of mind for me.


----------



## n3vino (Oct 2, 2011)

raott said:


> I assumed he was speaking about receivers rather than a DVR, but re-reading his OP it is unclear and he may have been speaking of DVRs. Your point is correct if they were indeed HRs.


I have a HDVR 24-500 and two H25's, slimline dish 3lnb swim, and whole home DVR.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

DodgerKing said:


> My review...
> 
> The biggest waste of $6/month that anyone can spend.
> 
> The end.


I own every one of my recievers /dvrs, without the protection plan I would be required to take a different box that wsa leased and triggers a 3 yesar commitment, so waste of money? Maybe in your eyes but not mine.

Have had 4 HR20 / Hr21's replaced with HR24's - all flagged as owned, so thing I came out ahead, they even gave me the OTA adapaters for the HR20's that where replaced with the HR24's. Best 6 bucks a month I have ever spent, and all I have to do is give up 1 martini a month..

The end......


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

raott said:


> I assumed he was speaking about receivers rather than a DVR, but re-reading his OP it is unclear and he may have been speaking of DVRs. Your point is correct if they were indeed HRs.


After I wrote that post, I went back and read the TS's OP and I couldn't tell if they were new or replacements. If new on his account, the commitment would have kicked in.

Didn't know what to do, so I left the post in place.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

wingrider01 said:


> I own every one of my recievers /dvrs, without the protection plan I would be required to take a different box that wsa leased and triggers a 3 yesar commitment, so waste of money? Maybe in your eyes but not mine.
> 
> Have had 4 HR20 / Hr21's replaced with HR24's - all flagged as owned, so thing I came out ahead, they even gave me the OTA adapaters for the HR20's that where replaced with the HR24's. Best 6 bucks a month I have ever spent, and *all I have to do is give up 1 martini a month*..
> 
> The end......


Or a milkshake at Yankee Stadium--$7.00 for a milk shake! And folks worry about $6 a month for something that I think is a necessity, unless you can fix everything yourself.....:lol:

Rich


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Sorry for the confusion. My signature shows that all my boxes are DVRs but I should have made that clear in the message.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

Rich said:


> Or a milkshake at Yankee Stadium--$7.00 for a milk shake! And folks worry about $6 a month for something that I think is a necessity, unless you can fix everything yourself.....:lol:
> 
> Rich


Why do have to fix it yourself if you don't have the plan?
I've had 2 service calls and 1 receiver replaced by mail in 8 years and have spent only the $19.95 for shipping. Plan would have cost $500+ for the same period.


----------



## jdelaney62 (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm a long time DirecTV customer, and I have never felt the need for the PP. Any problems I have had have been resolved by the CSR replacing my defective receiver. They send it to me, I box up the old one, and send it back. I have found that most of these "protection plans" are not worth what you pay for them.


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

DodgerKing said:


> I understand. I'm done.





DodgerKing said:


> Just to clarify for others reading this, the equipment will be replaced with no equipment cost to the sub even without the protection plan. The protection plan pays for shipping; no protection plan you have to pay for the shipping.





DodgerKing said:


> You are quite welcome. Glad to offer any assistance I can whenever I can.


I thought you were done... I guess not


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

DodgerKing said:


> Just to clarify for others reading this, the equipment will be replaced with no equipment cost to the sub even without the protection plan. The protection plan pays for shipping; no protection plan you have to pay for the shipping.


But if the equipment is owned and you don't have the PP, you could be on the line for up to the full up-front lease fee, plus you will get your commitment extended for 2 years. With the PP, the replacement equipment is free, is listed as owned, and there is no cost for shipping.

- Merg


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

MartyS said:


> I thought you were done... I guess not


I was done with giving my opinion about the PP. I was not done with stating facts about what it can or cannot cover.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

The Merg said:


> But if the equipment is owned and you don't have the PP, you could be on the line for up to the full up-front lease fee, plus you will get your commitment extended for 2 years. With the PP, the replacement equipment is free, is listed as owned, and there is no cost for shipping.
> 
> - Merg


If you own, then that is a different issue. Most of us do not own our equipment.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

Bottom line is that it comes down to personal preference. We all waste money every month in our own way. For some it might be happy hour with the buds from work. Others it might be fast food lunches. Some might be the protection plan and some might be all of the above. 

For me $7 (or whatever it is) is nothing compared to the 2 1/2 packs a day I used to smoke. I am still hundreds of dollars ahead each month and never have to worry about the one time I need a repair happens to be the one day of the month my checking account is on E.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

The Merg said:


> But if the equipment is owned and you don't have the PP, you could be on the line for up to the full up-front lease fee, plus you will get your commitment extended for 2 years. With the PP, the replacement equipment is free, is listed as owned, and there is no cost for shipping.
> 
> - Merg


Not true...the Equipment Replacement Program will still replace an owned receiver for s/h (19.95)...only it will be replaced as leased


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"wahooq" said:


> Not true...the Equipment Replacement Program will still replace an owned receiver for s/h (19.95)...only it will be replaced as leased


That would be a change of policy back to how it used to be. It was like that for a while and then it changed that you needed to pay the lease fee. I know a lot of people didn't like that. I guess they reverted back to the old policy.

- Merg


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

been like that for 4 years that i know of *shrugs*


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

Now that being said there are possibly some CSR's pushing an upgrade instead of processing an E.R.P. since it counts against their stats. I HAVE seen that....


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

wahooq said:


> been like that for 4 years that i know of *shrugs*





wahooq said:


> Now that being said there are possibly some CSR's pushing an upgrade instead of processing an E.R.P. since it counts against their stats. I HAVE seen that....


Talked to multiple CSRs at the beginning of last year (or was it even earlier that that?) when we first started hearing about this change in policy. Everyone I talked to at that time confirmed that a defective owned receiver would be replaced with a leased receiver after payment of the up-front lease fee, but as usual, the lease fee can be discounted or waived depending on the customer's history/account.

- Merg


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

The Merg said:


> Talked to multiple CSRs at the beginning of last year (or was it even earlier that that?) when we first started hearing about this change in policy. Everyone I talked to at that time confirmed that a defective owned receiver would be replaced with a leased receiver after payment of the up-front lease fee, but as usual, the lease fee can be discounted or waived depending on the customer's history/account.
> 
> - Merg


Once again misinformation, as I stated above a lot of CSR's do this to dodge a claim, which counts against their stats. I have personally never heard of someone being made to pay a new lease fee to replace defective equipment.....the only charges I know of aside from customer caused damage is shipping and handling..... 19.95


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

wahooq said:


> Once again misinformation, as I stated above a lot of CSR's do this to dodge a claim, which counts against their stats. I have personally never heard of someone being made to pay a new lease fee to replace defective equipment.....the only charges I know of aside from customer caused damage is shipping and handling..... 19.95


Actually, you're wrong. I had an HR20 that was owned. It crapped out and it was replaced as a LEASE.

I now no longer have any owned devices and now instead of a mirroring fee on my previously owned receiver, I have a lease fee. I do not own the replacement. I cannot sell the replacement to someone should I decide to leave DirecTV.

So, fact is that if you have an owned receiver and you need to replace it, the likelihood of getting a replacement that is owned again rather than leased is slim to none.

On the positive side, they didn't charge me to ship the replacement to me.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Marty,

I was referring to having to pay the up-front lease fee when replacing a defective owned receiver. The monthly lease fee/additional receiver fee would be there no matter what.

- Merg


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

wahooq said:


> Not true...the Equipment Replacement Program will still replace an owned receiver for s/h (19.95)...only it will be replaced as leased


That's incorrect, just plain wrong. Call 877-887-7994 and ask one of those CSRs what an owned HR is replaced with if you have the PP.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

wahooq said:


> been like that for 4 years that i know of *shrugs*


No it hasn't. I've had several owned receivers replaced and they're always replaced as "owned". All during the last 4 years.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

MartyS said:


> Actually, you're wrong. I had an HR20 that was owned. It crapped out and it was replaced as a LEASE.
> 
> I now no longer have any owned devices and now instead of a mirroring fee on my previously owned receiver, I have a lease fee. I do not own the replacement. I cannot sell the replacement to someone should I decide to leave DirecTV.
> 
> ...


Marty, if you had the PP at that time, you got screwed. I'd call up the number I just posted in this thread and get that straightened out. That's the number for the Access Card Team and it's a direct number, here it is again: 877-887-7994. You should be able to get the HR that replaced the owned HR reinstated as "owned".

Don't worry about how much time has passed, they will have the records and should be able to correct this mistake.

A warning to anyone with owned equipment: CALL THAT NUMBER ABOVE and you should have no problem getting a failed owned HR replaced with an owned HR. But, keep in mind, you must have the PP to do this. If you don't, the replacement will revert to leased. Go thru a CSR on the D* phone number and you'll undoubtedly have problems.

Rich


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

Why would you even waste your money on this? Tech support is 24x7x365 whether you have the protection plan or not. You don't get faster service calls or move to the head of any queues. Nor do you get any benefits PERIOD. Unless you constantly call for service, most CSRs will generally waive the service charge. I've been a customer since 2002 and have had maybe 3 - 5 service calls (dish realignments) in that time period. They have ALWAYS waived the service charge and done it for free including my dish upgrade. In fact, the last time I called for a dish realignment, the guy came out and basically spent 4 hours re-wiring my entire house and replacing the dish for free. $6/month is flushing your money down the toilet. Techs will replace cables & splitters & diplexers, etc. for free anyways.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

SledgeHammer said:


> Why would you even waste your money on this? Tech support is 24x7x365 whether you have the protection plan or not. You don't get faster service calls or move to the head of any queues. Nor do you get any benefits PERIOD. Unless you constantly call for service, most CSRs will generally waive the service charge. I've been a customer since 2002 and have had maybe 3 - 5 service calls (dish realignments) in that time period. They have ALWAYS waived the service charge and done it for free including my dish upgrade. In fact, the last time I called for a dish realignment, the guy came out and basically spent 4 hours re-wiring my entire house and replacing the dish for free. $6/month is flushing your money down the toilet. Techs will replace cables & splitters & diplexers, etc. for free anyways.


real simple, owned recievers and dvrs get replaced by owned units if you have the protection plan. Prefer to always have owned recievers.

Not all people are lucky enough to get a truck roll cost waived or a defective lnb replaced for free. Given the new attittude towards discounts and gimmies the days of the free truck roll / replacement parts are numbers, no tech is going to replace a item out of their stock for free if they are not sure that it will be replaced in their inventory when they turn in the ticket.

You consider it flushing your money down the drain, personnally I don;t, but in the end it is each and ever end users decision. While they mave have "always" given it to you for free in the past you have zero certainity that they will "always" give it away free in the future unless you have a crystal ball that proves it differently. you are using to many generalized assumptions in your statement


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Unless your receivers are owned, or your dish is getting hit by lighting every month, the PP is a complete waste of money.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

raott said:


> Unless your receivers are owned, or your dish is getting hit by lighting every month, the PP is a complete waste of money.


which is why it is a personal decision, I considering hitting the local McChoke or Burger King for a 7 dollar item that barely qualifies as food a complete waste of money - MRE's taste better. Different strocks for different folks.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

Rich said:


> That's incorrect, just plain wrong. Call 877-887-7994 and ask one of those CSRs what an owned HR is replaced with if you have the PP.
> 
> Rich


Rich ERP is not protection plan


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

MartyS said:


> Actually, you're wrong. I had an HR20 that was owned. It crapped out and it was replaced as a LEASE.
> 
> I now no longer have any owned devices and now instead of a mirroring fee on my previously owned receiver, I have a lease fee. I do not own the replacement. I cannot sell the replacement to someone should I decide to leave DirecTV.
> 
> ...


See my post #49


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

A good solution for spare parts. Anytime a neighbor moves or cancels their service ask them for their dish. Keep their dish and multi-switches, and then whenever you need to replace anything you have your own spare parts.

When they move and cancel DirecTV or use movers connection, DirecTV makes them keep the dish, LNB, switches, and all hardware connected to the house for the new owner. Even if they cancel without moving, the only equipment they want back are the leased receivers/DVRs with the remotes. 

If they cancels, most of the time they do not want to keep the dish on their roof and they throw it away or sell it. Ask them if you can have it. 

If they move ask the new neighbors when they move into the house with the vacated dish if they are going to use it. Many times they do not and just want to throw it away. Instead of trashing it, ask them for it.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

wingrider01 said:


> real simple, owned recievers and dvrs get replaced by owned units if you have the protection plan. Prefer to always have owned recievers.


What exactly is the advantage of an owned reciever? I swapped out the hard drive in my "leased" reciever. Who really cares? I have an HR20-700 (or -100). Ok, so if I had an owned box, I could sell it? Big whoop... a whole $100? I'm keeping this box because it has built in OTA. Having an owned box is really overrated since I have yet to see a really compelling reason for it. You spend more $$$ up front and rarely recoup it on a sale.



wingrider01 said:


> Not all people are lucky enough to get a truck roll cost waived or a defective lnb replaced for free. Given the new attittude towards discounts and gimmies the days of the free truck roll / replacement parts are numbers, no tech is going to replace a item out of their stock for free if they are not sure that it will be replaced in their inventory when they turn in the ticket.


Actually, that is not the attitude at all. The attitude of techs nowadays is that they must make the system WORK. DirecTV does not like repeat calls. If a tech is constantly getting callbacks, he's gonna be gone real quick.

I know I didn't need a new dish or LNBs or wiring or splitters or multi-switch, etc. The guy could have just done a 5 minute re-align and left instead of the 4 hours he spent re-doing everything, changing out the mount, etc.



wingrider01 said:


> You consider it flushing your money down the drain, personnally I don;t, but in the end it is each and ever end users decision. While they mave have "always" given it to you for free in the past you have zero certainity that they will "always" give it away free in the future unless you have a crystal ball that proves it differently. you are using to many generalized assumptions in your statement


Ok, so you spend $72 a year on the PP... how many times have you used it and how many years have you had it?


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

SledgeHammer said:


> What exactly is the advantage of an owned reciever? I swapped out the hard drive in my "leased" reciever. Who really cares? I have an HR20-700 (or -100). Ok, so if I had an owned box, I could sell it? Big whoop... a whole $100? I'm keeping this box because it has built in OTA. Having an owned box is really overrated since I have yet to see a really compelling reason for it. You spend more $$$ up front and rarely recoup it on a sale.
> 
> Actually, that is not the attitude at all. The attitude of techs nowadays is that they must make the system WORK. DirecTV does not like repeat calls. If a tech is constantly getting callbacks, he's gonna be gone real quick.
> 
> ...


One pretty valid reason (for a standard "non-techie" customer) is if you have a need to deactivate and reactivate receivers occasionally (part-time home inhabitants, seasonal rooms, rv's, etc.) In those cases, the owned receivers can be turned off/on without incurring additional fees or committments.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

SledgeHammer said:


> What exactly is the advantage of an owned reciever? I swapped out the hard drive in my "leased" reciever. Who really cares? I have an HR20-700 (or -100). Ok, so if I had an owned box, I could sell it? Big whoop... a whole $100? I'm keeping this box because it has built in OTA. Having an owned box is really overrated since I have yet to see a really compelling reason for it. You spend more $$$ up front and rarely recoup it on a sale.


Before the lease business model, owning was the only option and there are probably still quite a few of us around. I own three receivers, two are HR20s for the OTA capability. And, if one ever fails, there's the chance the replacement will be a newer receiver although the six I have had replaced have all been equivalent to the failed receiver. I just like the peace of mind the PP provides me.

And BTW, I've heard that cracking open that leased receiver to replace the HD is contrary to the TOS and may come back to bite you at some point. Just sayin'.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

SledgeHammer said:


> What exactly is the advantage of an owned reciever? I swapped out the hard drive in my "leased" reciever. Who really cares? I have an HR20-700 (or -100). Ok, so if I had an owned box, I could sell it? Big whoop... a whole $100? I'm keeping this box because it has built in OTA. Having an owned box is really overrated since I have yet to see a really compelling reason for it. You spend more $$$ up front and rarely recoup it on a sale.
> 
> Actually, that is not the attitude at all. The attitude of techs nowadays is that they must make the system WORK. DirecTV does not like repeat calls. If a tech is constantly getting callbacks, he's gonna be gone real quick.
> 
> ...


7 times last year due to weather
3 times this year due to blown units

so 7 @ 49.00 = 343.00 ( I don't depend on trying to sweet talk them into a free truck roll, nor do I refuse service because they don;t have a hr24 on the truck)
3 owned recievers replaced by owned recivers = priceless

I spend more then 72.00 on a single night out with my family for dinner and a show, or a night out with friends at the bar, for me it is pocket change.

the PP costs me less then 1 martinii a month on a night out, well worth the cost with what I charge per hour for technical support, I can work while the tech is two and half stories up working on the issue where as if I had to actually debug I am losing billable time

Advantage of owning is I can swap out the hard drive without violating the TOS AND I can disconnect the device when I don;t have inlaws over without having to send it back, can disconnect and reconnect at will. Ths alone saves me more then the 6.00 a month for the PP since the currently unneeded units are not costing me 6.00 each per month, so I am actually making money by owning the recievers and deactivating them when they are not needed, takes about 5 or 10 minutes to reactivate


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

wingrider01 said:


> 7 times last year due to weather
> 3 times this year due to blown units


Well, yeah, I guess if you call that much, it's worth it .


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

wingrider01 said:


> 7 times last year due to weather
> 3 times this year due to blown units
> 
> so 7 @ 49.00 = 343.00 ( I don't depend on trying to sweet talk them into a free truck roll, nor do I refuse service because they don;t have a hr24 on the truck)
> ...


In your case, that would definitely justify getting the PP.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

SledgeHammer said:


> Well, yeah, I guess if you call that much, it's worth it .


live in a area with high winds, miserable storms, rear end deep snow, not to mention the house has nothing around it to break anything that mother nature throws at it. Love the solitutde and the simple fact my nearest neighbor is 10 miles away.

even if I did not have the number of calls that have been expierenced, would still have the protection plan, cost is minimal as compared to other things


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

SledgeHammer said:


> Well, yeah, I guess if you call that much, it's worth it .


Oh, it's worth it. You've just never been hit with the problems some of us have had.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

wahooq said:


> Rich ERP is not protection plan


This is a thread about the PP. What is the ERP, that $20 a month plan that covers electronics?

Rich


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

ERP = Effective Radiated Power.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

Rich said:


> This is a thread about the PP. What is the ERP, that $20 a month plan that covers electronics?
> 
> Rich


Sorry no it refers to the Equipment Replacement Plan....even if you don't have the PP abd your receiver craps out it gets replced for the cost of s/h 19.95....that is for all DTV customers without the protectyion plan


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Actually the PP is pretty cheap when you compare it plus the unit charge with cable companies monthly charges for a DVR.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

wahooq said:


> Sorry no it refers to the Equipment Replacement Plan....even if you don't have the PP abd your receiver craps out it gets replced for the cost of s/h 19.95....that is for all DTV customers without the protectyion plan


Oh, didn't even know it had a name. I've got six owned HRs and I need the PP for them and the many problems I've had.

Rich


----------



## swissin (May 25, 2006)

Yet another way to get more money from people!!!!!!


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

billsharpe said:


> Actually the PP is pretty cheap when you compare it plus the unit charge with cable companies monthly charges for a DVR.


Cable DVRs in my area are $7 each, no upfront cost and get swapped out for free (no shipping) without need for a PP.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

swissin said:


> Yet another way to get more money from people!!!!!!


The fee for the PP, which I use, pales before the price I pay for the Premium movie package which I don't use. Gotta get rid of that.

Rich


----------



## PK6301 (May 16, 2012)

I have followed this thread and I have some questions?

1) If you had the PP were you ever charged a fee for a truck roll out to fix the problem?
2) If so how much was it?
3) If you did not have the protection plan and they rolled out a truck to fix the problem how much were you charged for the visit?

I ask because I was looking at our compadres web site (just for giggles)

A) Their plan charges $15.00 to roll a truck if you have the plan, and $95.00 if you do not have the plan.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

PK6301 said:


> I have followed this thread and I have some questions?
> 
> 1) If you had the PP were you ever charged a fee for a truck roll out to fix the problem?
> 2) If so how much was it?
> ...


I have the Protection Plan. I was never charged a fee for a truck roll out that was needed to correct a issue. On the other hand I have heard of people without the Protection Plan being charged a fee for a truck roll out.


----------



## lesz (Aug 3, 2010)

MysteryMan said:


> I have the Protection Plan. I was never charged a fee for a truck roll out that was needed to correct a issue. On the other hand I have heard of people without the Protection Plan being charged a fee for a truck roll out.


I do not have the protection plan and have never had it. I've had a reasonable number of truck rolls to re-peak the dish, replace the dish, replace bad LNBs, replace dead receivers/DVRs, etc. I have never been charged anything for those truck rolls. Also, when I've had dead receivers/DVRs replaced without a truck roll, I've had the shipping charge waived upon my request.

I'm guessing that, if I was requesting a truck roll every few months, there might well be charges, but, with a need for those truck rolls coming at intervals of more than a year apart, I've never had an issue. The one time when I needed two truck rolls within a span of a couple of months, there was no charge for them, but I did have to have the 2nd of those two escalated to case management to get it at no charge.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

In 5 years with the protection plan they gave me quick refurb replacements on one DVR twice - 3rd time switched me to new HR24. Replaced 5lnb dish and DVR in the guesthouse after a nearby lightning strike.

New BBC's when the HR24 started acting up - and everything is fine, now.

I'd say I got my money's worth.


----------



## PK6301 (May 16, 2012)

I had dish for awhile and I had the PP pckg and they charged me $15.00 to realign my dish and bring out a SdDvr... what a rip !!!!


----------



## mark40511 (Jul 18, 2008)

Well, I've had Directv for over three years and never had the protection plan..........A few weeks ago, one of the DECA modules went out on my whole home system, so I called and assumed they would just ship another DECA, but the CSR had to schedule a service call which would have been 49.99 unless I signed up for the protection plan, which I did (at least for now) 

I knew all I needed was a new DECA module because the lights were completely out on it, even after rebooting, but they said they wouldn't send one.

When the tech got here, he said that it wasn't the DECA module that was bad because they don't go bad.......He said if the DECA goes bad, something is wrong with the DVR causing the DECA to go bad............I was like HUH? The DVR is working fine, it just can't see the other DVR because the DECA lights aren't on........He said, well I can try a new DECA but I'm telling you it's not going to work. He put the new DECA on and everything worked fine. He seemed puzzled and said he had never seen that before. A very odd service call.


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

"PK6301" said:


> I have followed this thread and I have some questions?
> 
> 1) If you had the PP were you ever charged a fee for a truck roll out to fix the problem?
> 2) If so how much was it?
> ...


1) The only time you will be charged for a truck roll with the protection plan is if it's customer caused damage. If you move something around and then call and claim ignorance, and the tech comes out there and realizes that the customer broke something, they should change the service call to be chargeable.

2) $0 unless it's customer caused, in which case $49.95

3) $49.95 is the standard service call fee, but depending on your complaints you may get this reduced.

Edited to say this is (from memory) policy, but some people don't play by the rules


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

mark40511 said:


> Well, I've had Directv for over three years and never had the protection plan..........A few weeks ago, one of the DECA modules went out on my whole home system, so I called and assumed they would just ship another DECA, but the CSR had to schedule a service call which would have been 49.99 unless I signed up for the protection plan, which I did (at least for now)
> 
> I knew all I needed was a new DECA module because the lights were completely out on it, even after rebooting, but they said they wouldn't send one.
> 
> When the tech got here, he said that it wasn't the DECA module that was bad because they don't go bad.......He said if the DECA goes bad, something is wrong with the DVR causing the DECA to go bad............I was like HUH? The DVR is working fine, it just can't see the other DVR because the DECA lights aren't on........He said, well I can try a new DECA but I'm telling you it's not going to work. He put the new DECA on and everything worked fine. He seemed puzzled and said he had never seen that before. A very odd service call.


Actually, that's not surprising. Most of them don't know quite what they're doing (with all apologies to the installers on the forum) when it comes to MRV. A few years ago, I amazed an installer when I turned off the blue ring on the front panel of a 20-700.

Rich


----------



## rb5505 (Dec 23, 2004)

an easy review for us.....without the protection plan, we would have paid way over what the plan has cost us. in 16 years i've lost count on how much has been defective and it's not through customer error. it's mostly been weather related or the piece just became defective. this stuff is so brittle and easily broken, the protection plan is a cheap insurance plan in my view. it's unfortunate they don't cover their product better w/o the plan, but it's probably best to offer it to those who want/need it. then those that don't, don't have to get it. this is one area they do right.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

rb5505 said:


> an easy review for us.....without the protection plan, we would have paid way over what the plan has cost us. in 16 years i've lost count on how much has been defective and it's not through customer error. it's mostly been weather related or the piece just became defective. this stuff is so brittle and easily broken, the protection plan is a cheap insurance plan in my view. it's unfortunate they don't cover their product better w/o the plan, but it's probably best to offer it to those who want/need it. then those that don't, don't have to get it. this is one area they do right.


Wow, no way I would stay with any service that is that unreliable. For what you paid over 16 years, you could have replaced every peice of the sytem 5 or 6 times.


----------



## n3vino (Oct 2, 2011)

BattleScott said:


> Wow, no way I would stay with any service that is that unreliable. For what you paid over 16 years, you could have replaced every peice of the sytem 5 or 6 times.


 For some people, paying it a little at a time is better than paying a lot in one day.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

"n3vino" said:


> For some people, paying it a little at a time is better than paying a lot in one day.


I wasn't really speaking from a cost perspective, just a satisfaction one. I couldn't imagine keeping the service if I had that many issues.


----------



## rb5505 (Dec 23, 2004)

BattleScott said:


> I wasn't really speaking from a cost perspective, just a satisfaction one. I couldn't imagine keeping the service if I had that many issues.


we've had the protection plan for about 10 of the 16 years. the $720 paid for it is well under the amount we would have paid for the fixes over that time. basically, the product satisfaction still outweighs the product dissatisfaction. when that changes, then it would be time to say goodbye.


----------

